# Need help asap



## Milla04 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a bit stuck, I'm doing a campaign to help dogs in any way. What I have done, I have booked an phone interview with a dog expert who has been knighted by the queen. I know, . So I'm stuck with what questions to ask him on topics such as dog training, dog foods, and others. I was told about this forum, hence why I'm asking for everyones help. Once I have recorded the interview I'm more than happy to give everyone free copies of it.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm not in the journalism field, so have no idea what you should ask but I'm sure others will - good luck with the interview.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't suppose you want to let us know who they are, and what your background is. It would help us give sensible suggestions rather than hopeful ones!!

well done on getting the interview


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I think I would ask him one question per sort of "topic", for example:

What does he think are the most powerful training tools, or type of training? Positive reinforcement? Other?
What are his views on a raw-fed diet vs. kibble? 
When it comes to a dog's temperament, do genetic or environmental factors have more sway? 
Why are certain breeds considered more intelligent than others? Is "intelligence" in dogs directly tied to their eagerness to please?

Those are just a couple that I would personally ask if I got the chance. I'd try to think up others but I have to be getting on to work


----------



## Milla04 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the fast responses I hope they can keep coming, to be honest I'm starting a web site offering help to dog owners, I am no expert but I have a real passion about dogs, I'm fed up of looking on the Internet looking for a product for friends or new dog owners and all I find is affiliates offering fluffed up worthless information just to sell, I sure everyone can understand my frustration. so my aim is to get the best information from experts such as, RSPCA, dogs trust, wspa and more coming up. And offer them to people for free, as I mentioned I am no expert but I do promise to get the right information n if I can't find it I will say. I'm always making calls to these guys for info. I hope this makes a bit more sense. 
I want to have a list of everyones questions and thoughts and fire them to the experts.


----------



## Milla04 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey people 

Just a quick add, the interview is tomorrow midday 12pm gmt. so if you have any questions or concerns about anything just post your questions and i will ask him, then post the recording in the forum.

Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what constitutes being a working dog?
what do you do to attain bonding?
what are some of the signs a dog is in pain
when it doesn't whine?
what do you think about mixing a raw diet
with commercial foods?
what supplements do you suggest and what are
they given for specifically?
when you own a female dog should you bring in
another female dog?
should you neuter or spay?
is neuter a gender specific word/term???
what age should you neuter or spay
or should you neuter or spay???


----------



## Milla04 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that left questions.

I have just finished the recording and will post in the forum.

Thanks again.


----------

